# Ideen für Logo gesucht



## DivDax (18. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich aus den zwei Buchstaben *d* und *m* kein schönes Logo hinbekome.
Ich habe schon alles möglich versucht, aber am Ende war es doch wieder nur murks. 

Ich wäre über ein paar Vorschläge o.a. sehr dankbar!


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## AKrebs70 (18. August 2005)

Hallo!

Zeige uns doch mal deine Versuche. Wir könten dann vieleicht sagen was Du daran verbessern kanst.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Lenhard (18. August 2005)

Was soll es denn heißen? Und für welchen zweck?
Firma? Designer marke? Homepage? Clanlogo? Privat?

Ich hab trotzdem mal etwas versucht, und es einfach mal "Depeche Mode" genannt  da das zufällig die gleichen initialien hat...

Hoffe es gefällt

Mfg Lenny


----------



## DivDax (18. August 2005)

Hallo!

So jetzt bringe ich etwas mehr Zeit mit. 
Das Logo ist für meine Firma gedacht die sich wie folgt nennt: divmedia

Schön wäre es, wenn man diese zwei Buchstaben miteinander vereinen könnte.
Sprich das es vom d einen direkten Übergang zum m gibt, so dass es eine Einheit ist.

Meine bisherigen Versuchen werde ich euch heute Abend hier posten.

@Lenhard
So ein Logo finde ich etwas einfallslos. Sieht irgendwie _billig_ aus?
Aber klar, was erwarte ich überhaupt... 



Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## Lenhard (18. August 2005)

ist auch nicht wirklich viel aufwand dahinter   

aber mit deinen angaben ganz oben hat man auch nicht wirklich viel machen können,...werd jetzt mal noch eines versuchen 

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Lenhard (18. August 2005)

Sowas in die Richtung besser?

Mfg Lenny


----------



## DivDax (18. August 2005)

Jaa! Das sieht doch schonmal richtig gut aus! 
So in der Art hatte ich es zwar auch mal sah aber nicht so gut aus... *g*

Könntest du mir das Logo eventuell sogar als .psd .ai oder was auch immer schicken? 
divdax -> ät <- gmail -> dot <- com

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich jederzeit willkommen!


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## thecamillo (18. August 2005)

weis nicht ob ichs annähern getroffen hab, aber ich glaube eher nicht! Sorry bin im Moment etwas kerativ Unterernährt!


----------



## Lenhard (18. August 2005)

sorry, musst du leider nachwerkeln, da es wie du siehst sehr verpixelt ist, und das nicht nur im jpg Format, sondern auch im PSD-Format, kA was mein PS zur zeit hat...

Sonst gern, freut mich geholfen zu haben 

Mfg Lenny


----------



## DivDax (18. August 2005)

Du hast es wirkich nicht so getroffen, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen! 
Du bist immerhin noch besser als all die anderen, die es nichtmal versucht haben!  hehe

Schade, werde es nun nachzeichnen.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, weitere Vorschläge sind immer willkommen! 


Gruß
DivDax


----------

